# Huntington Beach



## STEVIE (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi,
  Has anyone stayed at the Hyatt Regency resort on Huntington Beach? If so can you elaborate on what it's like?  Thanks, Sue


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 30, 2009)

From the outside the resort looks nice - It is accross the street from Huntington State Beach, which is your typical State Beach Park.  Nothing Much to look at, fire pits and lifeguard stands

The Water temperature in August peaks around 70 -


----------



## STEVIE (Dec 30, 2009)

I am planning a trip to California (never been there)  for the summer of 2011. My son will be graduating from high school that year and he has asked many times to go to California and he specifically asked to go to Huntington beach. I am just in the planning stage and would appreciate any information about the area, which airport to look into and is there a different resort that anyone would recommend. We will be traveling from Ct. We have been to Disney World in Orlando many times, would it be worth the trip to go to Disney Land or is it pretty much like Disney World? I would just hate to give up a couple of days going there if there is somewhere else we should see. Thanks, Sue


----------



## Luanne (Dec 30, 2009)

susgar said:


> I am planning a trip to California (never been there)  for the summer of 2011. My son will be graduating from high school that year and he has asked many times to go to California and he specifically asked to go to Huntington beach. I am just in the planning stage and would appreciate any information about the area, which airport to look into and is there a different resort that anyone would recommend. We will be traveling from Ct. We have been to Disney World in Orlando many times, would it be worth the trip to go to Disney Land or is it pretty much like Disney World? I would just hate to give up a couple of days going there if there is somewhere else we should see. Thanks, Sue



Closest airport is Orange County (John Wayne).

I love Disneyland, but I think you can skip if if you've been to DisneyWorld numerous times.  There is plenty to do without going there.


----------



## STEVIE (Dec 30, 2009)

Any suggestions for things to see and do with two teenage sons?  Thanks, Sue


----------



## Luanne (Dec 30, 2009)

susgar said:


> Any suggestions for things to see and do with two teenage sons?  Thanks, Sue



What time of the year are you going?  What kind of things do your boys enjoy?

As a teen-age girl I was happiest just being on the beach.  Would your boys like to take surfing lessons?

I haven't lived in southern California for years, so I'm not sure what all there is for teens these days.


----------



## STEVIE (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm hoping to go in the summer, probaly late July. My sons are active and I know they like to be kept busy. I know that  my two sons would love surfing lessons, but I wonder how dangerous is it? I know I'm being an old worry wart, but still should I be worried? I want this to be a trip of a lifetime for all of us, but especially for my oldest son because I know once he is in college he will most likely not want to vacation with his parents, although I hope he will. I would love any suggestions for resorts to stay at and activities to do, because I don't know if we will ever visit california again. Thank you, Sue


----------



## Luanne (Dec 30, 2009)

Can your sons swim?  If so, surfing lessons shouldn't be all that dangerous.  My two dds took them [in Hawaii] when they were much younger.  They were out with instructors and as beginners they weren't doing anything complicated.  

There is lots to do and see in southern California, but to be honest I'm not sure exactly which things would be of the greatest interest to teen-age boys.


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 31, 2009)

susgar said:


> I am planning a trip to California (never been there)  for the summer of 2011. My son will be graduating from high school that year and he has asked many times to go to California and he specifically asked to go to Huntington beach. I am just in the planning stage and would appreciate any information about the area, which airport to look into and is there a different resort that anyone would recommend. We will be traveling from Ct. We have been to Disney World in Orlando many times, would it be worth the trip to go to Disney Land or is it pretty much like Disney World? I would just hate to give up a couple of days going there if there is somewhere else we should see. Thanks, Sue


Huntington Beach is surf city.     They have a big contest once a year and one or more festivals too.  The waves can be big in Huntington Beach near the pier and that's why they hold the contest here on this beach.  People come from all over the world.  Here is a website.  They should be OK if they take surfing lessons with an instructor.    There is enough to do to keep them happy and busy.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Dec 31, 2009)

Surfing lessons would be perfect. I'm sure they won't be surfing 30 foot waves or anything. I find the California ocean much less scary than the ocean in Hawaii.
Liz


----------



## ricoba (Dec 31, 2009)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Surfing lessons would be perfect. I'm sure they won't be surfing 30 foot waves or anything. I find the California ocean much less scary than the ocean in Hawaii.
> Liz



....but much colder!


----------



## Luanne (Dec 31, 2009)

ricoba said:


> ....but much colder!



That's what wetsuits are for.     I remember swimming in the ocean at the beaches in southern California with no problem, all the way up through high school.  But, after my first trip to Hawaii, I was spoiled.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 1, 2010)

They won't need wetsuits in summer. I've noticed that the few times I've been swimming in Southern California ocean waters lately that the water has been noticeably warmer than I remembered it as a younger person. August should be excellent weather.
Liz


----------



## spmurdock (Jan 1, 2010)

We stayed at the Hyatt Regency, Huntington Beach, CA the first week of October of this past year (2009) through a timeshare trade .  We were looking for a place to stay the week prior to leaving on a cruise out of the San Pedro port (LA) because we had never stayed in the LA area.  

We knew it was not a regular timeshare with kitchen but we chose it any way based on location and reputation of Hyatt Regency.  It was one of the nicest places we ever stayed.  The hotel is beautiful - everything is top notch.  The pools (3 different pool areas) and grounds are breath taking.  You cannot go wrong.

We enjoyed the whole "Surf City" atmosphere and all the history of surfing.  The week we were there, the surf was really up so there were hundreds of surfers out - it was fun to watch them.  We are from NC and don't have the waves here as the west coast.  We did the Hollywood/Beverly Hills thing, went down to San Diego one day, Spent one day just taking in all the little beach towns south of Huntington Beach and enjoyed that very much.  We had planned to do lots more touring, but, the resort was so nice, we loved staying there as much as touring.

Ruby's Diner on the pier is a great place to eat as well as fun atmosphere.  We watched the fishermen catch some big fish while there.  On Tuesday night, the town closes off the main street and has a festival - tents, food, music - it was great.

Let me know if you have any questions.  I will be glad to answer.

PS -while we were gone, we had recorded "Lie to Me", a TV show,  When we were watching it after we got home, we realized one of the shows was set at the Hyatt Regency, Huntington Beach.   It looked just as great on the show as it did while we were there.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 1, 2010)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> They won't need wetsuits in summer. I've noticed that the few times I've been swimming in Southern California ocean waters lately that the water has been noticeably warmer than I remembered it as a younger person. August should be excellent weather.
> Liz



I would tend to agree.  But, I've seen folks in Hawaii using wetsuits.


----------



## STEVIE (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you all for the great information. I didn't know the Hyatt is a timeshare. Did you trade through II, and if so what property did you use to trade with? I would love to be able to trade into a timeshare, instead of renting hotel rooms.  Thanks, Sue


----------



## spmurdock (Jan 3, 2010)

The Hyatt Regency hotels became part of RCI a few months ago.  We used a 2 bedroom unit from the Suites at Hershey in Hershey, Pennsylvania for the trade.  It was an early April week (I think it was a blue week) so it was not a top trader.  

In doing research for another trade yesterday, I saw other Hyatt Regency resorts there as well as the one in Huntington Beach.  I checked a little while ago and the one at Huntington Beach was gone, but, I am sure if you keep checking you will find it.

It was a great resort.  Please let me know if you have other questions, I will be glad to help you.

Sue Murdock
murdocks@charter.net


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 4, 2010)

The Hyatt hotel/resort in Huntington looks great from the outside but never been in it.

Huntington is just one of many beach towns in the orange county area.  You'll want to see most of them. Disneyland is great but very much like the magic Kingdom. There is also Knott's berry farm which is much more for people who like coasters. 

Any of the airports are fine. LAX is a zoo and Orange county(john wayne/SNA) is also a zoo just a smaller one. We fly into Long beach (LGB), If you fly Jet Blue or Alaska Air they both fly into LGB.  BUT everywhere in the LA area, you'll have to drive and sometimes drive a long way. It is, the way it is. 

Have a great time. 

PS you'd likely be happy with any of the SoCal TS so look into marriott Newport coast & the several in Laguna and in San Clemente/Dana point


----------

